# What do you think?



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

*Mom thought I should send this in for a scholarship. What do you guys think? It was intended for dad to read and to convince him of something which I think you guys will see when you read it.*

As a FFA and 4-H member I try to get involved as much as I can. In FFA I have one big SAE project and will hopefully be adding to that soon. My SAE is raising Boer and Boer Cross goats. I'm also in a few committes such as Fun Facts of Agriculture Commitee. In 4-H I'm the secretary and have a few projects. Last year I started with two projects, meat goats and horses. This year I hope to add two more, one being Dogs.

_*STARTING OUT!!*_

When I started FFA I only had one Boer Goat. Her name is Candy. I still have her too! Shortly after starting FFA I got three more goats; Coco, Doll, and Blizzard. Now I have sold Blizzard and have about 16 goats. Three of which are Candy, Coco, and Doll. I take care of my goats the best I can. I try to keep them on a feeding schedule, but my mom likes to spoil them. They are supposed to be grained once in the evening. However when there are pregnant girls they may be feed twice a day. In 4-H I started with six goats and two horses, though I really have four horses, but I was only using two in the project. This year I got my puppy, Caffrey, who is only about four months old and already comes up to my knees. I'm hoping to use him in a Dog Project for 4-H. Caffrey is my loveable Boxer/German Shepherd mix puppy.

_*THE FUTURE?*_

When I think about this year, I hope to do more expanding. My goals are to have at least 20 goats by the end of he year. I hope to learn a lot more about riding and correct the things I know I do wrong. I'm hoping to start Caffrey training in Agility and herd work, maybe. I am also really hoping dad will maybe let me get either a group of ten full grown laying hens and one full grown rooster or One mini rex buck and one mini rex doe. However I must prove to him that I can handle more animals. If I got the chickens I would feed them twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. I would let them run outside during the day depending on the weather. I would check for eggs every morning and would take them to the house. I'd check for fertile ones and put them in an incubator and if they weren't fertil I would was them and put them in the fridge for eating or to sell for eating. I would read as much as possible on raising chickens also. Now if I got the rabbits I would keep them in a cage on the porch til I could build a rabbit run and cage for both of them (so two of the rabbit hutches). I would feed them a full bowl of food and only feed them when they were out. I would fill up a little bowl of water for them and again only fill it when needed. I would also put the buck in with the doe when I wanted babies. i would only put him in one day then take him out. 31 days later I should have a litter. I would also freeze bottles of water so when it got hot I could put them in there so the rabbits wouldn't die. These are my hopes.

_*HOW WILL THIS HELP ME IN THE FUTURE?*_

FFA and 4-H will help me a lot in the future. It will teach me responsibility and respect. It will also help me for my future as a vet. With experience I will learn a lot and it will be easier to work with animals in the future. FFA and 4-H will impact my life and teach me what no other organization can.

Nadine Parkinson

*so what do you think?*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice work. You have some good content, but you do need to do some editing before submitting this for a scholarship. I recommend having someone knowledgeable (perhaps your English teacher?) read it and suggest edits. I noticed some typos and some problems with subject/verb agreement as well as a few other minor grammar items that you will want to fix. An edited paper will sit much better with a scholarship board than one with easily corrected mistakes.

Keep up the good work. It sounds like you love animals and are well suited to breeding and caring for them!

(PS. I am a 4-H leader... ;-) )


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. This is by no means the finished project, it's just what I wrote 3rd hour when I had nothing to do so I thought I'd right it up to convince my dad. My 4-H leader says I should edit it and send it in. Thank you I really do love animals and 4-H/FFA has been so fun and I've learned alot too.


----------

